# 3 mo. GRG bald, callused elbow



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

My Sophie turned 3 mos. 1/8/10 & her right front elbow has a large spot that is bald & seems callused w/ thin scabbing or maybe crusting over top. I think this is something that maybe getting larger but not sure (just noticed it the other day). Sophie is with me by my side pretty much 24/7 so I don't know how I didn't notice this before. Anyway, she is scheduled in 2 weeks for vacs. & would like to hold out to make a visit to the Vet until then ($) unless someone may be familiar with what I am speaking of & recommends not to wait. Does anyone have any idea what this could be? Sophie is not in crate much at all during day. Sleeps in crate at night but it is the crate that my 100 lb. Shepherd fits in. I pretty certain it is not from the crate. I really appreciate ANY ideas or experience any of you may have or have had


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I've not seen a 3 month old with a real elbow callus, especially a house puppy. And if the other elbow doesn't look similar, it rings alarm bells. You should have you vet do a skin scrape looking for Demodex (a type of skin mite). I'd go in sooner than later. If she were my patient and positive for Demodex, I'd most likely put off vaccinating her also.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I've not seen it in a 3 month old either. Brady started to develop elbow calluses when he was around 9 months old. It was mostly his left elbow, very little to nothing on his right, because when he lays down he tends to go down hard on the left side. They can develop these from hardwood/ceramic tile floors, and they look kind of bumpy and scabbed over at first, and become more whitish/scar tissue looking with a bald patch as they get more advanced. His have returned to normal since he now spends more time on the couch than on the floor. But it wouldn't hurt to have you vet check it out to be sure it's nothing more serious...I did.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

does your pup sleep for long periods on a hard surface? on that side?


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

I do have hardwood floors. I have a I have a piece of berber carpet on the floor of her crate. Those are the 2 places she sleeps. I will pay better attention to what side she sleeps on. It doesn't seem to bother her. Only me


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I see how she is sleeping, maybe the berber is rough?

If it remains small I'd have the vet check the next time your in the office. If it rows I'd take her to the vet.

Might just be a rub from sleeping on a hard surface.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Do you notice her scratching at it? There are different types of mites, and some make dogs itch.


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

I googled Demodex & looked @ pics. Sophies patch does not look anything like that. It's more like a callus with a lil' crusty over it. I'm just surprised @ such a young age she would get calluses. She is sleeping on that side as I type. Hhhhmmm.... I really appreciate all of your replies! Thank YOU!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This is very common in kennel dogs, but, like the other posters, I've never seen it before in a 3 month old house dog.


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been googling for hours now. Now I'm getting paranoid! Will call Vet on Monday. In the meantime I'm trying to decide if I should give Sophia a bath with anit fungul Malaseb or Flea/Tick shampoo? Just to try to slow down or stop anything. Everything I read on line goes to mites of some sort!!! Uuuggghhh.....also mentions low immune system...God I hope my Sophie is o.k...


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Could be ringworm too.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

If you could post a picture of the affected elbow it might help. 

It sounds like it might be the hard floors she is lying on. Does she tend to lie down against/on that elbow more than the other side? I would also think that the carpet might be a little abrasive. Could you try putting some cotton sheet or similar around/over the carpet in the crate if she doesn't chew?

I wouldn't worry too much, although it wouldn't hurt to mention it to the vet when she next goes.


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

trying to attach pics not very computer savy uploaded my pics to attachments but??/


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

Sophie's elbow


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

please forgive my ignorance when it comes to navigating a computer I tried many times to put a few more pics up but doesn't seemed to have worked. It was only by dumb luck I got the one pic up. Hopefully, someone may recognize the symptom


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks more like an abrasion or skin infection than a callous. I would have that checked by the vet.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I've not seen too many close ups of calluses, but that looks yucky (yep, that's the correct medical term). Have that looked at sooner or later. If it is mites, it's not the end of the world. Especially since she's a puppy. Let us know what the vet finds.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, that is definately not ringworm. Need to have that checked.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree, that is a vet check spot.


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

I will have the Vet look at it Scab is coming of leaving pink skin. I want to shampoo her today b/c she also has dry flake throughout her coat. Any Recommendation? I'm thinkin' I wanna look for a anit bacterial tearless dog shampoo. If such a thing exist


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

LuvMySophie said:


> I will have the Vet look at it Scab is coming of leaving pink skin. I want to shampoo her today b/c she also has dry flake throughout her coat. Any Recommendation? I'm thinkin' I wanna look for a anit bacterial tearless dog shampoo. If such a thing exist


Can you wait until after your vet appointment. It's always best to let the vet see the "whole picture." The flake may be related to what ever is going on with her elbow and may help clue the vet into what's actually going on.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

To me it looks like a scab. They can get abrasions that we are not aware with till they scab over. It is noot uncommon when they scab up that they get a temp bald spot. 
As for shampoo I would advise against using an antibacterial one till I saw the vet, especially on a dog so young. As long as the scab does not ooze and appears to get smaller I would not rush to the vet, I would expect that the bald area might even increase in size.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like a scab to me too. When Brady's elbow first started to callous it looked similar, except his had 3 or 4 bumps clustered together rather than one larger area like this. Still wouldn't hurt to have the vet check it out at your next appointment.


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

The scab is off & pink skin is revealed. She doesn't bother with the spot at all. She does itch & has lil' tiny dry flakes down her back. I did bathe her yesterday with a tearless oatmeal shampoo. I am also switching her over to "Blue" puppy food. Amazed @ how she cleaned up her bowl (3/4 c. Pedigree puppy chow & 1/4 c Blue pup chow) right away! Dove right in! I might be imagining things but seems a tad bit less HYPER. i SOOO appreciate all of your replies! Looking forward to being with you all here for a very long time


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

Sophie's Vet appt. is 2 wks. from today. @ this point I think I will wait to take her til then. I will keep you all posted I also want to figure out how to post pics. I love all of your pics!


----------

